# small game and small game dogs



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

she once pointed out to me that puppy feet smell like fritos corn chips.lol try it its true.lol


FREEPOP said:


> Take her a puppy, because puppy breath has magical powers


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

man would a forum that is hound friendly be nice. And even better if hunters from michigan actually used it. Most other hound forums here in michigan are dead or dying.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

john warren said:


> anyone else prefer small game hunting? or dogs that aren't targeted to upland birds and ducks?


You mean like this one??


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

Anything with dogs...I have both beagles and fiest squirrel dogs....and to fill in the summer a 18' Sylvan for the bay eyes


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree about the anything to do w/ dogs. My dog likes to flush those rabbits, but he loves that freezing cold water as well. Small game forum sounds good to me.


----------



## pipefitter (Feb 20, 2008)

Im in as long as it does not turn into a forum for field trialing. I am a avid rabbit hunter and our own forum or website would be great.


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

YES. nothing better to do in the winter


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice lookin' beegs, KBSpeed.....and a good bunch of bunnies. Betcha the young guys had a blast. I remember days like that, too when I was in elementary school.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

pipefitter said:


> Im in as long as it does not turn into a forum for field trialing. I am a avid rabbit hunter and our own forum or website would be great.


.......sounds good.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Perhaps it's time that we had a forum dedicated to small game hunting other than upland birds. Small, fur bearing game such as *****, rabbits, squirrels and also include dog talk.

Another thing that would help this forum would be to remove any deer hunting/management stuff from here to the forum where it really belongs. I'll have to let one of this forum's mods know about that........:lol:


----------



## English (May 17, 2006)

Squirrel dogs here! I'm all for it!!! 

Mike


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

It could be quite educational. When I was a teenage I used a German Shepard/ golden Ret. mix and hunted Squirrel. I thought I was the only one using a dog on them. I wasn't sure if it was even legal but it worked and it was a blast. A fourm for these little secreats would be good.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

10 ring said:


> It could be quite educational. When I was a teenage I used a German Shepard/ golden Ret. mix and hunted Squirrel. I thought I was the only one using a dog on them. I wasn't sure if it was even legal but it worked and it was a blast. A fourm for these little secreats would be good.


It works! No more watching a squirrel show you the tail running away. The dog will put them right up the tree.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

you need to hook up with mr. english. im sure he will invite you to a michigan squirrel dog buddy hunt, they have them every month. you will get to go out with experianced dogs and some great people. just make sure you bring cash because your gonna be in the market for a squirrel dog by afternoon....lol


10 ring said:


> It could be quite educational. When I was a teenage I used a German Shepard/ golden Ret. mix and hunted Squirrel. I thought I was the only one using a dog on them. I wasn't sure if it was even legal but it worked and it was a blast. A fourm for these little secreats would be good.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wow , i must admit i didn't think this would get such a good responce.
thanks guys for letting me know im not the only odd ball that thinks small game is just as important , if not more so, then deer ducks and upland birds.
it is how we all start out and forms the very basics of hunting ethics and skills.
my grandson will soon be old enough for hunting, looking forward to that day.lol though in truth,, its my grand daughter that shows the most interest, and yes , i have bought her some camo gear,lol
you know when i cook up a batch of squirrel,, i can barely get any when she's around,, every time she walks past she grabs a chunk off my plate.lol


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

My grandpa spent most of his time hunting squirrels with dogs he told me his best dogs were beagle bluetick mixes and he even had one that would put the squirrel up a tree and come back and get him then lead him back to the squirrel. Unfortunately he was too old by time I was born for me to actually learn how to do it. So now I have labs and spend my time in the marshes.


----------



## tallyho (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a rabbit hunter who just got his first dog and is working on training her. I would be very interested in a forum devoted to small game.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my beagles.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

john warren said:


> you need to hook up with mr. english. im sure he will invite you to a michigan squirrel dog buddy hunt, they have them every month. you will get to go out with experianced dogs and some great people. just make sure you bring cash because your gonna be in the market for a squirrel dog by afternoon....lol


I havent heard about one of those in a while. What is the web site?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

tallyho said:


> I'm a rabbit hunter who just got his first dog and is working on training her. I would be very interested in a forum devoted to small game.


What is needed is for more hunters who feel that way to say so in this forum. This would demonstrate a definate need for something called the Small Game and Dogs Used in Hunting Forum. Such a forum might cover rabbit, squirrel, **** and the hunting of other furred, small game.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

+1 on a small game forum, PLEASE!


----------



## Photog (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm all for it. That is why I stopped by today, to see if anyone had any luck today.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

walkercoonhunter said:


> I havent heard about one of those in a while. What is the web site?



www.sqdog.com


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm for it, infact I'd probably come by more often. I've got a fiest and as the screenname suggests terriers. Going to a terrier :evilsmile trial this weekend as a matter of fact.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

pack of beagles here.


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Count me in as well. Love the dogs, only one beagle here but would love to have more in the future.

Just curious does the visions of the forum include talk about blood trailing and tracking with dogs? Just curious.

Happy Hunting!

John


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i just got a beagle pup last week and am hopeing to talk and learn about training her for hunting... what better way than to give us a forum for small game. ill vote for it


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Neil, you changed your avatar :woohoo1: :lol: :lol:

Congrats on the beagle, you will be blessed with an awesome companion 

You should venture over this way this winter for some runnin'


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Neil, you changed your avatar :woohoo1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the beagle, you will be blessed with an awesome companion
> 
> You should venture over this way this winter for some runnin'


the only thing in the world worthy of changing my avatar was my wings winning it all yet again.

where is over this way? if thats an open invite ill gladly take ya up on i... i love to hunt behind dogs when i get a chance... thats why we got anna, my beagle pup


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

from 94 - 10 miles north of Albion

from 96 - 30 miles south of Lansing 

both on M99

Got a small camper you can spend the night if you wish. I happen to know a good pizza place that has beer


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> from 94 - 10 miles north of Albion
> 
> from 96 - 30 miles south of Lansing
> 
> ...


im in man


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

I think a small game forum would be a good idea too. Beagles in my truck.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I would be interested in a small game forum. I have a beagle and I'm always looking for threads on beagles and bunny chasing.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

id be interested..


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would be vary interested also, got a young beagle that needs trained or just exposed to bunnies hopefully, and a couple beagle/plott's that will run just about any type of track I set them down on, and say go getum.

Jeff


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

so we have 4 pages of people wanting a small game and small game dogs forum... lets pick an ambassador to forward this to steve and get it done.


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's my vote for the new forum category....my favorite sport is chasing rabbits with my beagles


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

How about the person with the highest post count be made the ambassador....Neil?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> How about the person with the highest post count be made the ambassador....Neil?


I don't know if I like that


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> How about the person with the highest post count be made the ambassador....Neil?


ok let me restate tht then, how bout some one in good standings w/ steve


----------

